# 2003 Sotar 15’6” Elite SL Cataraft with frame+ Drybox - $4500



## arrakis429 (May 14, 2018)

$4500 OBO
For sale is a 2003 15’6” Sotar Elite SL Cataraft with Steel adjustable frame (with some aluminum components), custom mesh drop bag, mesh floor, and aluminum dry box. Does not come with oars, cooler shown, or table. I can include a cheapie cooler at no extra cost. Top chafe strips, two circular wear patches on the inner side of right tube as frame wear prophylaxis, no tears, holes. Typical abrasions for a 18 year old boat. Holds air all week, is a beast on the water with awesome rocker and great stability. My favorite boat of the fleet, all you’d need is a cheap cooler and oars. Located in Spokane, WA
$4500 OBO


----------

